# MAC Complete Aussie Price List (Standard Stock)



## miss_emc (Aug 1, 2006)

This is the Aussie price list for the MAC Pro products which are available at the Sydney Paddington store and the Melbourne Chapel St store. All the other standard MAC product prices can be found on this separate thread http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52325.
I'll try to update this list as often as possible, mainly when new permanent products are launched and when there are price increases.

If you would like to know any other prices for any other brands (eg. Lancome, Chanel, Dior, Lauder, Clinique, YSL, Stila, Nars etc.) then let me know as I pretty much have every Australian price list in high-end cosmetics.

Brushes

#174 Large Angled Contour $160

Eyes

*Eyeshadow*
Eyeshadow Pro Palette Pans $25

*False Lashes*
Lashes #8 - $18
Lashes #9 - $18
Lashes #10 - $18
Lashes #12 - $18
Lashes #19 - $18
Duo Lash Adhesive Black $16

Lips

Lipmix Tubes $21
Lipmix Compact $55
Lipmix Refill Set $20

Face

*Foundation*
Full Coverage $51
Face & Body $60
Hyper Real FX $49

*Powder*
Hyper Real Pressed $43
Set Powder Loose $45
Face Powder (Gold, White) $40

*Cheek*
Powder Blush Pro Palette Pans $32
Sheertone Blush Pro Palette Pans $30
Sheertone Shimmer Blush Pro Palette Pans $30
Blushcreme Pro Palette Pans $30

Multi Purpose

Cream Colour Base $35
Chroma Cakes $50
Paint Sticks $40
Glitter $27
Mixing Medium/Alcohol Base $32
Mixing Medium/Water Base $32
Mixing Medium/Gel $32
Mixing Medium/Face & Body $32
Mixing Medium/Eyeliner $32
Mixing Medium/Lash $32
Gold Leaf (Real) $100
Silver Leaf (Real) $100
Gold Leaf (Imitation) $34
Glycerine Spray $19

Airbrushing & Equipment

Micronised Airbrush Formula $58
Airbrush Compressor 220V $330
Airbrush Gun $175
Airbrush Cleaner $42

Tools

Safety Scissors $68
Snip Snap Pacs $36
Tweezers (All) $59
Tweezer Pouch $29
Makeup Briefcase $380
Makeup Tool Belt $100

Applicators

Swabs $15
Mascara Wands $15
Sponge – Small Oval $9
Sponge – Round Rubber $6
Sponge – Large Round $10
Sponge - Wedge $8
Square Powder Puff $10

Palettes

Pro Eyeshadow 4 Pan Palette $10
Pro Eyeshadow 15 Pan Palette $28
Pro Blush 6 Pan Palette $28

Containers

Empty Container .25oz $6
Empty Container 1oz $6
Empty Container 3oz $8
Stackable Cap $2
Stackable Empty Container 5g $2


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 2, 2006)

This is the Aussie price list for the standard stock which is available at all counters and stores. All MAC Pro product prices can be found on this separate thread http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=52301.
I'll try to update this list as often as possible, mainly when new permanent products are launched and when there are price increases.

If you would like to know any other prices for any other brands (eg. Lancome, Chanel, Dior, Lauder, Clinique, YSL, Stila, Nars etc.) then let me know as I pretty much have every Australian price list in high-end cosmetics.

Eyes

*Eyeshadow*
Eyeshadow Pot $32
Shadestick $32
Paints $35
Paint Pot $35
Pigment $39

*Mascara*
Pro Lash $25
Pro Longlash $25
Splashproof Lash $25
Fibre Lash $25
Zoom Lash $25
Mascara N $29
Mascara X $29

*Eyeliner*
Fluidline $32
Eye Pencil $31
Eye Kohl $32
Powerpoint Eye Pencil $32
Liquid Liner $32
Liquidlast Liner $35

*Brows*
Eye Brows $30
Brow Set $28

*Lashes*
Lashes #1 - $18
Lashes #2 - $18
Lashes #3 - $18
Lashes #4 -$18 (also available in Brown)
Lashes #5 -$18
Lashes #6 - $18
Lashes #7 - $18 (also available in Brown)
Lashes #20 - $20
Lashes #21 - $18
Lashes #22 - $18
Lashes #23 - $18
Lashes #24 - $18
Lashes #25 - $18

Lips

*Lipstick*
Lipstick $35
Lip Lacquer $37
Pro Longwear $46
Pro Longwear Lustre $46

*Gloss*
Clear Lipglass $33
Tinted Lipglass $34
Lipgelee $34
Lustreglass $34
Plushglass $38
Pro Longwear Gloss Coat Refill $31

*Lipliner*
Lip Pencil $30
Cremestick Lip Liner $34

*Lip Care*
Tinted Lip Conditioner $28
Lip Conditioner (Pot) $22
Lip Conditioner (Stick) $22
Lip Conditioner (Tube) $20

Face

*Foundation*
Studio Tech $56
Studio Fix $48
Studio Fix Fluid $48
Select Tint SPF15 $48
Select SPF15 $48
Select SPF15 Moistureblend $56
Studio Stick SPF15 $56
Hyper Real SPF15 $51
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15 $48

*Concealer*
Studio Finish $32
Select Coverup $32
Studio Stick Concealer $32
Select Moisturecover $34
Studio Touch Up Stick $32

*Powder*
Select Sheer Pressed $43
Select Sheer Loose $43
Iridescent Powder $43
Blot Powder Pressed $36
Blot Powder Loose $36
Bronzing Powder $39
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural $44

*Cheek*
Powder Blush Compact $40
Blushcreme Compact $40
Cream Colour Base $35

Primer

Prep + Prime Skin $44
Prep + Prime Lip $33
Prep + Prime Eye $33
Prep + Prime Lash $25

Multi-Purpose

Pigment $39
Cream Colour Base $35
Matte $36
Clear Gloss $36

Skin Care

Wipes 45 Pack $28
Cremewash $36
Green Gel Cleanser $35
Cleanser Off Oil $37
Pro Eye Make-up Remover $34
Gently Off Eye & Lip Make-up Remover $35
Microfine Refinisher $37
Studio Moisture Cream $55
Studio Moisture Fix $52
Oil Control Lotion $52
Strobe Cream $55
Fast Response Eye Cream $55
Shave Cream $17
Blot Film $21

Nails

Nail Lacquer $22
Underlacquer $22
Overlacquer $22

Brushes

Brush Cleanser $18
#102 Brow Brush $35
#109 Small Contour Brush $56
#116 Blush Brush $64
#129 Powder/Blush Brush $70
#136 Large Powder Brush $120
#150 Large Powder Brush $85
#162 Small Angled Contour Brush $60
#168 Large Angled Contour Brush $65
#180 Small Buffer Brush $82
#187 Stippling Duo Fibre Face Brush $85
#188 Small Stippling Duo Fibre Face Brush $70
#190 Foundation Brush $75
#192 Cheek/Face Brush $75
#194 Concealer Brush $37
#202 Replaceable Sponge Tip $37
#204 Lash Brush $18
#206 Brow Groomer $37
#207 Duster Brush $38
#208 Angled Brow Brush $39
#209 Eyeliner Brush $37
#211 Fine Point Pencil Brush $37
#212 Flat Definer Brush $45
#213 Fluff Eyeshadow Brush $37
#217 Blending Brush $37
#219 Pencil Brush $40
#222 Tapered Blending Brush $48
#224 Tapered Blending Brush $54
#225 Tapered Blending Brush $66
#228 Mini Shader Brush $34
#231 Small Shader Brush $38
#239 Eye Shader Brush $48
#242 Shader Brush $45
#249 Large Shader Brush $53
#252 Large Shader Brush $54
#259 Square Shader Brush $48
#263 Small Angle Brush $35
#266 Small Angle Brush $39
#269 Medium Angle Brush $54
#272 Small Angled Shader Brush $50
#275 Medium Angled Shading Brush $44
#306 Lip Brush $35
#311 Lip Liner Brush $35
#316 Lip Brush Covered $42
#318 Lip Brush Retractable $44

Sponges

Angled Sponge $12
Compact Powder Puff $3.50
Disc Sponge $4
Foundation Sponge $6
Oval Sponge $14
Wedge Sponge $7
Select Sheer Puff Refill $5
Studio Tech Sponge $5
Square Puff $10

Fragrance

MV1 $48
MV2 $48
MV3 $48
Hue: Pinkaura $48
Hue: Turquatic $48

Tools

1oz Sample Container $2.50
2oz Sample Container $3
Foundation Pump $6
Lash Curler $32
Slim Mirror $26
Sharpener $5

Bags & Cases

Make-up Case 1.6 $495
Small Black Bag $42
Slim Black Bag $42
Mini Black Bag $31
Mid Black Bag $58
Carry All Black Bag $95
Brush Clutch $95
Flatsac x 3 $67
Small Jacquard $46
Medium Jacquard $63
Large Jacquard $84
Small Softsac $42
Medium Softsac $58
Large Softsac $76


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 8, 2007)

ill have one of each thanks


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 30, 2008)

Sharpener is now $6.

Lip Erase (PRO) $28


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 30, 2008)

Sculpting / Shaping Powder - $38


----------



## sambibabe (Jul 20, 2009)

Bumping this thread. Can we sticky this please?


----------



## pemily (Feb 15, 2013)

bump....

  	has there been much of a price change?!?!


----------



## amyness (Apr 26, 2013)

Does anyone know how much the brush cleanser costs in New Zealand?


----------



## pemily (Mar 7, 2014)

I know in AUS it is $20 if that helps


----------

